# Forest Service needs to be out there more.....



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I must say I haven't been seeing any game wardens, or forest service rangers. Whats the deal? I get sick of new trails being cut through the trees and brush and watching people still use trails that have been closed down. Nothing is being done about it really. I would think they would be out like bugs during the hunts but they just aren't.


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

There aren't enough game wardens. and the police don't get payed to enforce game laws.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

In a way i am glad they are not but at the same time when i see problems arise i wish they were... :?


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

Every year I make several trips into obscure areas of the forest to cut fire wood. Each year I buy a permit and have done this for, probably, 15 years. In all this time on these outings I've only seen a forest ranger once, and then he just waved and kept on going without even bothering to check my permit — despite a pickup truck full of freshly cut wood and a downed tree lying across the trail.

The bottom line is that the forest are big, and the rangers are few, far between and very likely overworked.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Petersen said:


> Every year I make several trips into obscure areas of the forest to cut fire wood. Each year I buy a permit and have done this for, probably, 15 years. In all this time on these outings I've only seen a forest ranger once, and then he just waved and kept on going without even bothering to check my permit - despite a pickup truck full of freshly cut wood and a downed tree lying across the trail.
> 
> The bottom line is that the forest are big, and the rangers are few, far between and very likely overworked.


I agree forests are big and the few rangers there are are overworked.In the last 10 years I've seen 2 Forest rangers (the same day together) and they ticked me $100 for being parked off the road about 20 ft. I really didn't mind paying it (although I thought it was a little much for the little area I was off the road and just parked getting wood) and so many people show so little respect for the forest service its amazing. Later on I got to know the guy in a different situation and I like the guy and he was just doing his job at the time. In the past 10 years I have been checked 2 times for a license by a game warden (both times in those 10 years it was the same guy) once for my deer and once for my bird license. I don't mind getting checked and the people who think there just out there to fine you must have something to be fined for because I've never had any problems other than when I was off the road that one time. I would like to see a lot more of them though when I look at people doing things they shouldn't be. Just the first day of the bow hunt a guy told me he had just shot a 2 point and it was over the hill but they hadn't went and got it yet and it looked to me like he still planned on hunting out the rest of the day. I just would like to see a lot more non law abiding poachers be caught.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree that forest service needs to be out there more. But more people need to do their part and call if you see someone poaching, I know that there's a lot of people that don't do anything because they figure that someone else will take care of it.


----------

